# Chartering in Bodrum-Turkey



## HalukAkun (Dec 29, 2005)

I own a Beneteau Oceanis 461 boat located in Bodrum-Turkey. (Actually, I have 2 of these. I live in one of them and I make my living with the other).. The boat is very clean and well maintained with 4 cabins, 2 heads and full navigation equipment. I am renting the boat, bareboat or captained for the 2006 season at rates much lower than major bareboat rental fleets! (I am no bareboat chartering "industry", but just an individual who likes to share the joy of sailing in the crystal blue waters in the aegean with others who love to sail with family or friends) If you think about chartering a boat out of Bodrum to sail around the wonderful southwestern coastal region of Turkey, please feel free to get back to me with any questions. My email is [email protected] Thank you


----------

